# مواضيع ديبلومة الناسب بالعربي للتحميل



## safety113 (11 يناير 2012)

*مواضيع وعروض ديبلومة الناسب للتحميل باللغة العربية
العرض الأول

* *طرق التدريب على السلامة Ppt Presentation*


----------



## safety113 (16 يناير 2012)

*ديبلومة جمعية محترفي السلامة الامريكية - مواضيع التدريب*

 *نستكمل الملفات*
1- الالتزام التنظيمي والقواعد
2- طرق التدريب على السلامة
3- مسؤوليات السلامة
انظر للمرفقات
ارجو من الاستاذ غسان تثبيت الموضوع لاستكمال نشر ال 25 موضوع لدورة الناسب​


----------



## safety113 (18 يناير 2012)

نتابع النشر
*1* - التحقيق في الحوادث
*2* - تنحليل مخاطر العمل
*3* - خطط مواجهة الطوارئ
*انظر للمرفقات*


----------



## safety113 (18 يناير 2012)

*ديبلومة جمعية محترفي السلامة الامريكية - مواضيع التدريب*

نتابع:
1- التدقيق بمجال السلامة
2- المواد الخطرة ونظام توصيل المعلومات
3- نشرة بيانات سلامة المواد
*انظر للمرفقات*


----------



## safety113 (18 يناير 2012)

نتابع النشر:
1- التفتيش
2- الامراض المصاحبة للدم
3- العمل بامان داخل الاماكن المحصورة ( المغلقة ) المقيدة
*انظر للمرفقات*


----------



## safety113 (18 يناير 2012)

*ديبلومة جمعية محترفي السلامة الامريكية - مواضيع التدريب*

*نتابع اعزائي:*
*1- اجراءات السلامة من المخاطر الكهربائية*
*2- التلاؤم في بيئة العمل ( الارغونومي )*
*3- دليل الاوشا بالتفتيش *
*انظر للمرفقات*​


----------



## safety113 (22 يناير 2012)

*تحميل مواضيع ديبلومة الناسب*

نتابع اعزائي:تحميل مواضيع ديبلومة الناسب
*1 -* اغلاق مصادر الطاقة
*2 -* مسالك الهروب بالحرائق
*3 -* حواجز الحماية بالمعدات
*انظر للمرفقات*​


----------



## safety113 (22 يناير 2012)

*نتابع نشر ملفات ديبلومة الناسب بالعربي للتحميل*
*1 - ادوات الوقاية الشخصية*
*2 - سجلات الاوشا الجديدة*
*3 - العنف في ميدان العمل*
*انظر للمرفقات*​


----------



## safety113 (22 يناير 2012)

*نتابع نشر ملفات ديبلومة الناسب للتحميل بالعربي:*
*1 - السقالات*
*2 - الأعمال الحارة جديد*
*3 - العمل بأمان مع الانظمة المضغوطة جديد ينشر لاول مرة*
*انظر للمرفقات*​


----------



## safety113 (22 يناير 2012)

*مواضيع ديبلومة الناسب للتحميل بالعربي*

*مواضيع ديبلومة الناسب للتحميل بالعربي*
*واخيرا:*
*1 -* الحماية من السقوط
*2 -* وبروشور اعلاني
اتمنى لكم التوفيق ورجائي بالدعاء لمرضانا
*أخوكم م. احمد أسعد*​


----------



## safety113 (23 يناير 2012)

ارجو من الستاذ غسان المحترم
تجميع المواضيع خلف بعضها ونقل الردود التي بينها
واصلاح رابط الصفحة الاولى فهو مكتوب بطريقة غير منتظمة
وفقك الله استاذ غسان
اتمنى من الجميع الفائدة
وخاصة انه تم نشر بعض الموضوعات لاول مرة وهذا سبق لملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## M.Kheir (25 يناير 2012)

it will be very good Idea if we could put all NASP into one Zip File
best Regards


----------



## 1q2w3e (26 يناير 2012)

جزالله كل خير


----------



## ابو شهد11 (26 يناير 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يناير 2012)

مشكور 
أخي أحمد على المجهود الجبار
وأعتذر من الأخوة على حذف المشاركات ضمن الملفات التي أدرجها الأخ أحمد لترتيب الموضوع الهام


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (27 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا أخي أحمد على هذه الإضافات القيمة
ستكون مرجعا مهما لكل باحث بإذن الله​


----------



## medhat56 (27 يناير 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hassan-zzz (28 يناير 2012)

تسلم ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## safety113 (28 يناير 2012)

m.kheir قال:


> it will be very good idea if we could put all nasp into one zip file
> best regards


اخي الكريم حجم الملفات كبير عند ضغطه لايمكن تحميله على المنتدى
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## aaar (1 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع.*


----------



## safety_engineer (2 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ali_feto7 (4 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ربنا يبارك لك​


----------



## الطموني (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم انجاز ر ائع و اكبر من الرائع


----------



## sunrise86 (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا استاد احمد على هدى مواضيع


----------



## juba55 (13 فبراير 2012)

مشا الله مجهود رائع ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك انشا الله


----------



## eng.bahaa (14 فبراير 2012)

عايذ اشكر كل واحد علي مجهوده وارجو حد يساعدني فى عمل risk ass. وhazerd anal.والاحتمالية و التكرارية.


----------



## mohamedmashaly (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود


----------



## شبكشي (15 فبراير 2012)

اللهم اشفي مرضاءهم ومرضي المسلمين


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررر بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohamed Gomaa HSE (20 فبراير 2012)

thank you too much and my appreciation


----------



## sayed Kasim (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## safety113 (26 فبراير 2012)

الشكر موصول لكل من مر على الموضوع


----------



## 552mowhs45 (10 مارس 2012)

The Burberry products are now aiming at building more of these products on online chain stores you realize what I'm speaking about; whenever you purchase a bag that appears great inside the outside but which you really do not desire to available in local community because of the simple fact of that ugly inside lining,burberry This is the material durable, strong and virtually resistant to stains But not losing the mature side of a girl,burberry outlet online, with the rolled python handles,burberry handbags, python base with four metallic feetRelated articles： burberry belts burberry outlet online burberry bags outlet


----------



## madkour hegaz (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amira_abdelrehiem (14 مارس 2012)

thank you for your effort but if it possible can you upload these files but in English language ""if you have it"" thank you


----------



## sam45 (17 مارس 2012)

ربنا يبركلك


----------



## Amen 1 (19 مارس 2012)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## mahmoudsukar (20 مارس 2012)

جمييييييييييييل جدا يا هندسة


----------



## احمد السيدالعربى (23 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ooassemoo (30 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير ده*


----------



## أحمد كيميست (13 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## safety113 (16 أبريل 2012)

eng.bahaa قال:


> عايذ اشكر كل واحد علي مجهوده وارجو حد يساعدني فى عمل risk ass. وhazerd anal.والاحتمالية و التكرارية.



ماالذي تريده بالضبط موجود بالمنتدى ولاي استفسار انا جاهز وتكرم


----------



## ebrhimhwedy (17 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر على هذه الهديه


----------



## aymankeeper (20 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فى كل من شارك فى هذا العمل الجيد


----------



## memo eng (18 مايو 2012)

*الله ياسلام روعه في روعه صراحه شي يجنن مواضيعكم وملفاتكم المرفقة الي عشت عمري وانا ابحث عنها
اني موظف سلامة *​


----------



## eng.zahid (1 يونيو 2012)

ملفات اكثر من رائعة .... جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## محمد معن (7 يونيو 2012)

Very good job


----------



## lotfihse (9 يونيو 2012)

*مــــا شــــاء مجهــــود رائــــــــــــع واللــه يبـــارك فيـــك ويشفي أخـونـــــا* *احمد أسعد*


----------



## mohamedmashaly (23 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك وجعلك زخرا للعالم الاسلامى


----------



## aymanelmalik (25 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mustafaelmontsri (17 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ورحم الله والديكم


----------



## The_king3310 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Thankssss


----------



## كتكوت حباب (23 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورة هذه الجهود الرائعة


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (5 نوفمبر 2012)

العطاء بهذه الطريقة يدل على رقي وعلو
أرجولكم دوام التوفيق والجزاء العظيم من العاطي الأعظم​


----------



## المسلمى (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفعك بعلمك ومتعك بالصحة والعافية وكساك بالستر فى الدنيا والاخرة امين


----------



## jassir (27 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجازيك بالخير اخي الكريم


----------



## hooodaaa87 (4 يناير 2013)

thanks alot u r the best


----------



## محمود2018 (4 يناير 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## hanyj (6 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم
لكنني لاحظت أن الأرقام غير متسلسلة، فهل هناك أجزاء ناقصة؟
فمثلا تفضلت برفع 1، 3، 5، 8، ... إلخ
فأين 2، 4، 6، 7، ... إلخ؟


----------



## jassir (11 يونيو 2013)

الله يحسن اليك اخي الكريم ويجازيك بالخير وينفع بعلمك


----------



## basil.r (25 يونيو 2013)

اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## eng_mahmoud emam (29 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله لك أخي


----------



## بدر الزمان فلاح (30 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## سما الاسلام (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## ابوحميدالشربيني (23 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mukhmukhh (6 فبراير 2014)

Thanks for this subject


----------



## lemoon (15 مارس 2014)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## وليد عطوان (31 مارس 2014)

كل الثناء والشكر على هذه العطايا المميزة .. بارك الله فيكم .. ونشعر بالفخر بكم .. وكبير الامتنان لكم..


----------



## sunrise86 (10 أبريل 2014)

مشكور جدا...


----------



## hanieng32 (21 أبريل 2014)

شكرا اخي على المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## معالج ادمان (25 يونيو 2014)

باارررك الله فيك


----------



## حسن زكري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لكل المشاركين جزاكم الله خير


----------



## purelife81 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

نشكركم على المجهود المبذول وشفاكم الله وعافكم


----------



## musab alzemadi (19 نوفمبر 2014)

safety113 قال:


> *مواضيع ديبلومة الناسب للتحميل بالعربي*
> *واخيرا:*
> *1 -* الحماية من السقوط
> *2 -* وبروشور اعلاني
> ...



جزاك الله خير باشمهندس


----------



## عمر طلعت (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرااا*


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي

​​


----------



## amgad_ramzy (27 مارس 2015)

شغل رائع تسلم الايادي


----------



## ابوهشيمه الزاوي (7 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوهشيمه الزاوي (7 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل هذا العلم صدقة جارية لك تنتفع بها وتذيد في ميزان حسناتك يوم يقام الميزان واللهم اشفينا جميعا وجميع مرضي المسلمين من الاوجاع والآلام ورزقنا الشهادة وحسن الختام


----------



## Ahmed Bilal (26 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ramy50 (21 يوليو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا . جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_mona1 (31 يوليو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (13 يناير 2016)

مششششششششششكور


----------



## جواد سعدون (23 فبراير 2016)

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## باشق عمان (12 أبريل 2016)

تسلم يمانك جعلك ربي ذخرا لفعل الخير


----------



## maan122 (27 أكتوبر 2016)

مجهود مشكور جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمر طلعت (6 ديسمبر 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

